# Please Just Let Us Sleeeeep!!!



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mom sees a cute sleeping rat, grabs her camera and stalks her victims, most are aware and give me a "Meh...again?" look. :lol: 

Laila the Wildling








Moth my oldest girl at 28 months








Hestia my older girl with spinal nerve degeneration...she wakes up fast!










Dilbert tries to sleep, but others don't seem to realize he is lying there in their path :
























Then we move upstairs for more squishing 
















Now its Vesta's turn to try and sleep anyway she can...Lucine makes a decent pillow








More movement and Lucine is out cold
























Ahhh finally some peace ;D









Bronlings and Co.
Angel headsleeping








Bear








Bear's curled up little foot








Frizzy little Kizzy








Kizzy up close









*yawn* I am going for a nap now.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww, so cute! I love those three all squished together and sleeping with their mouths open


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


>


"Howwwww dryyyyyy IIIIIII ammmmmmmmm *hic*"


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Those are absolutely adorable. Love Love Love the rat piles!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

awwwwww....i love them to pieces......*kisses all the ratties....then does it again*


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Awesome pictures of some adorable ratties!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!1 it just made my heart split with cuteness


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute! ^_^


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Eee, adorable!

I can't believe you still have the hammocks I made you!


----------

